# UFC on FOX 17 Championship Pick 'em



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

This is a sign up thread for the next event in the Championship Pick 'em League. UFC on FOX 17 takes place in one week starting at appr. 3:30 PM ET or 8:30 PM GMT. The LW title is on the line live from the Amway Center in Orlando, FL! Here we go!










If the champ signs up he may defend this:










The scheduled fights include:



> Rafael dos Anjos	vs. Donald Cerrone
> Junior Dos Santos	vs. Alistair Overeem
> Nate Diaz	vs. Michael Johnson
> Karolina Kowalkiewicz	vs. Randa Markos
> ...



Feel free to join in even if you've never played before. If you have any questions let someone know. If you sign up and don't send picks for fights by the time they start each one will be wrong. You can change picks you send leading up the event, but not once it starts. Here's how to pick:

This info comes from Walker's rules/help thread found here: Link.



> *Select the correct fighter:* 10 points, if you get that right other points are available
> *Select the correct method of win:* 5 points
> Method includes Submission, KO/TKO and Decision.
> *Select the correct round of win:* 3 points
> ...


*Main Event Results on pg. 6

AlphaDawg (8-4) vs CupCake (8-13)

Main Card

John8204 (37-26-1) vs Andrus (15-16)
hixxy (52-31-3) vs ClydebankBlitz (9-10)
boatoar (35-14-1) vs Joabbuac (9-5)
*










*Members signed up:

AlphaDawg
hixxy
ClydebankBlitz
Andrus
CupCake
John8204
boatoar
Joabbuac
dudeabides
*
Thanks for signing up everybody, picks due *Dec. 19th by 3:30 PM Eastern.*


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

Im definitely in as two of my FFL fighters are on it.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks for signing up Andrus, there are 6 of us now based on who signed up on the last CPL thread. With only 4 days to go I'll take on anybody but the Cupcake monster... who wants who?


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Don't know who I've faced the least here...


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Didn't Andrus call me out for a second one? I'm pretty much always in anyways.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

UFC 194 - Won - Boatoar 179 to 173 (37-26-1)
UFC 193 - Won - Clyde 188 to 180 (36-26-1)
UFN 75 - Tie - Boatoar 129 to 129 (35-26-1)
UFC 192 - Lost - Leed 177 to 155 (35-26)
UFC 191 - Lost - Hixxy 104 to 98 (35-25)
UFC 190 - Won - Joabbuac 197 to 137! (35-24)
UFC 189 - Won - Stun Gun 132 to 126 (34-24)
UFC 188 - Lost - Cup Cake 135 to 112 (33-24)
UFC 187 - Lost - Hixxy 147 to 135 (33-23)
UFC 185 - Lost - Boatoar 167 to 132 (33-22)
UFC 184 - Won - Cupcake 136 to 105 (33-21)
UFC 182 - Won - Boatoar 136 to 132 (32-21) 


John8204
boatoar (2-1-1)
Joabbuac (1-0)
ClydebankBlitz (1-0)
CupCake (1-1)
dudeabides (0-0)
Andrus (0-0)
(Hixxy 0-2)
(Leed 0-1)
(StunGun 1-0)

Coming off wins over Boatoar, Joab, and Clyde I would like to end my 2015 with someone who I've either not fought this year or I have a draw/losing record against/

I'm cool with Cupcake, Dude, Hixxy, Leed or Andrus or anyone new.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Because John does it so often, I wanna post my overall record somewhere 

2012
UFC 152 - Lost - OUSOONERSOU 211 to 199 (0-1)
UFC 154 - Lost - Ape City 115 to 0 (0-2)
UFC on Fox 5 - Lost - HitOrGetHit 121 to 0 (0-3)

2013
UFC on Fox 6 - Lost - dudeabides 142 to 99 (0-4)
UFC 156 - Won - St.Paul Guy 108 to 63 (1-4)
UFC on Fox 9 - Won - John8204 153 to 139 (2-4)
UFC 168 - Lost - Andrus 142 to 84 (2-5)

2015
UFC 186 - Lost - CupCake 207 to 0 (2-6)
UFC 188 - Won - dudeabides 140 to 103 (3-6)
UFC 189 - Won - HitOrGetHit 121 to 113 (4-6)
UFC on Fox 16 - Won - Andrus 165 to 126 (5-6)
UFC 190 - Won - hixxy 171 to 168 (6-6)
UFN 73 - Lost - hixxy 206 to 170 (6-7)
UFC 191 - Won - Andrus 133 to 94 (7-7)
UFN 75 - Lost - Joabbuac 117 to 109 (7-8)
UFC 192 - Won - CupCake 239 to 103 (8-8)
UFN 77 - Lost - Joabbuac 216 to 194 (8-9)
UFC 193 - Lost - John8204 188 to 180 (8-10)
UFC 194 - Won - Andrus 168 to 163 (9-10)

So this year, I stand at 7-5 with one no show. Pretty mediocre.

Here's my records with people...

Andrus - 3-1
St.PaulGuy - 1-0
John8204 - 1-1
CupCake - 1-1
hixxy - 1-1
dudeabides - 1-1
HitOrGetHit - 1-1
OU - 0-1 (0-2 if you include newcomer of the year 2012 )
Ape City - 0-1
Joabbuac - 0-2


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Ah....so your the guy ducking Boatoar that explains it :wink01:


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I keep getting forced to beat up Andrus, it's not my fault. ShipRower can get his arsekicked whenever he looks between his legs and finds some stones to face me. You all know I'm the rightful champion in here and have squeezed by on slips and fence grabs for too long. Starting with Andrus, my resident Courage the Cowardly Dog, my road to the top is already underway. When I get back up to title contention I'll run through AlphaDawg like I'm doing a marathon of Justin Timberlake movies.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

You've got a point there, nothing says balls like calling out someone whose given you a 3rd of your wins.

If not balls what else could you call that.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

If Andrus is happy to revoke his challenge, he can go save himself $2,000,000 in cash while he goes and fights one of the bums of the division like CupCake or Killz and I'll beat anyone else they put out there in front of me. The title is mine, the rookies just keeping it warm for me.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

If the champ does not sign up... how about me vs Cupcake for the number 1 contender spot? 

If not, I know John wants someone new, but i wouldn't mind a rematch. Him and cupcake are the only two i have losing records against, both at 0-1.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

I'm happy taking on joabbuac


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

@ClydebankBlitz Alright man, if you want to, we can postpone our fight to 2016. Maybe then you have the title and I can give you a beatdown like I did at UFC 168. 
I did not know I was 0-3 against you this year, thought it was 0-2. 
Im open to fight @John8204. Let's finish the year up with a bang.


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

John8204 said:


> UFC 194 - Won - Boatoar 179 to 173 (37-26-1)
> UFC 193 - Won - Clyde 188 to 180 (36-26-1)
> UFN 75 - Tie - Boatoar 129 to 129 (35-26-1)
> UFC 192 - Lost - Leed 177 to 155 (35-26)
> ...


So what you're saying is you're 2-1-1 vs me where you won two controversial split decisions, and lost by mind boggling KO (35-10 pt diff overall +25 for me). 

My Win: Conor vs Aldo
Draw: Hunt v Bigfoot I ( what a war)
Your Win I: Diego vs Ross
Your win II: Diego vs someone else he didn't win against.



Kisses, love.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

boatoar said:


> So what you're saying is you're 2-1-1 vs me where you won two controversial split decisions, and lost by mind boggling KO (35-10 pt diff overall +25 for me).
> 
> My Win: Conor vs Aldo
> Draw: Hunt v Bigfoot I ( what a war)
> ...


Yeah I don't know if anyone can translate that to english.

But anyways I got screwed by the judges in three fights. Jacare, Makdessi and Hirotu all won on the media scores. You should have lost this last event to me by 80 points.

Your win against me this year came from my least confident pick the only fight we differed on for that event.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Count me in, i need a quick turn around after losing the title.

That was only my second loss of the year so i want to finish the year with a devestating KO of someone, just depends who wants it?


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

John8204 - 1-1
CupCake - 1-1
hixxy - 1-1
dudeabides - 1-1
HitOrGetHit - 1-1
OU - 0-1 (0-2 if you include newcomer of the year 2012 )
Ape City - 0-1
Joabbuac - 0-2


^I'll face any of those.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

So how does defending the title work? Am I supposed to pick someone?


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

AlphaDawg said:


> So how does defending the title work? Am I supposed to pick someone?


I guess so...wanna take on 194's highest score?


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

CupCake said:


> I guess so...wanna take on 194's highest score?


Nah that sounds difficult. Give me someone who is just awful. Like whoever is consistently the worst, event after event. That's what I want. Oh and just keep that going for all future events.

EDIT: But in all seriousness, sure! Slightly terrifying since you got nearly the whole card right, but what kind of champ would I be if I didn't fight the best? Plus it'll make my return that much better:thumb02:


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

You're right Johnny. If many results were reversed, you would have won by more points. 

Remind me not to get in a battle of wits with you. 

Next time we fight should we base our results on media scores? Maybe for the KOs we can have a panel of experts decide how impressive each one was and assign bonus points.

I'm joshin, I'm always down to bang w the best, these close decision losses take minutes off my life though.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

boatoar said:


> You're right Johnny. If many results were reversed, you would have won by more points.
> 
> Remind me not to get in a battle of wits with you.
> 
> ...


How about next time Leonard Garcia you don't bring up lucky decisions when independent judges scored those fights to me 5 to 1.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

John, are you part Brazilian? 



AlphaDawg said:


> Nah that sounds difficult. Give me someone who is just awful. Like whoever is consistently the worst, event after event. That's what I want. Oh and just keep that going for all future events.
> 
> EDIT: But in all seriousness, sure! Slightly terrifying since you got nearly the whole card right, but what kind of champ would I be if I didn't fight the best? Plus it'll make my return that much better:thumb02:


I think you will be ok, you just have to time Cupcakes hot and cold approach to this game, every action has a reaction... and her top score last week surely means a bottom score this week.

If Cupcake is taking on Alpha, i would happily make Clyde 0-3 against me, or take on John, also going against recently dethroned champ Hixxy would be pretty sweet, though i would feel like Mitch Gagnon.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Alpha...you're mine


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

According to the first post, me and Alpha are double teaming Cupcake.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Joabbuac said:


> According to the first post, me and Alpha are double teaming Cupcake.


Kinky bitches!


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

John8204 said:


> How about next time Leonard Garcia you don't bring up lucky decisions when independent judges scored those fights to me 5 to 1.


Listen playboy, I only lost cause I'm a muppet who put a -600 fighter at the top of my list when I clearly should have taken the jitz master to KO him in the first. If I moved him down to the middle? I win. Bad decisions are definitely the worst, but they cost me more than a bout with you, they cost me hundreds of actual dollaz. (I'm looking at you Romero/Jac judges). 

Anyway, you brought up a good point. I was gonna take on Crybabyfitz months ago when he was runnin' hot to shut his mouth, but he ended up taking a few dives on the undercards and wasn't worth much more than a ratty jizzcloth. 

Let's go CB, you can be Dolloway and I'll be Machida since Nate the Great is now a misnomer.


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

Hey guys, serious question. Has anyone ever made a spreadsheet of all the results or have those of you that put together your records just taken down your own? I was thinking of doing the same thing for fun, but if someone has already put in the time, it's a bit of a process going through each thread to find the results page, take down numbers and repeat x 50 fights for myself.

Just curious, cause I'm lazy.  

Thanks.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

boatoar said:


> Hey guys, serious question. Has anyone ever made a spreadsheet of all the results or have those of you that put together your records just taken down your own? I was thinking of doing the same thing for fun, but if someone has already put in the time, it's a bit of a process going through each thread to find the results page, take down numbers and repeat x 50 fights for myself.
> 
> Just curious, cause I'm lazy.
> 
> Thanks.


I dunno if you see me post around the forums much but weird list based things that takes a lot of effort are kind of my thing :laugh:

I don't have many so I looked through the threads to find mine. If someone wanted I could put together like a "Hall of Records" thread with all the results from each event or something so they are all in one place.


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> I dunno if you see me post around the forums much but weird list based things that takes a lot of effort are kind of my thing :laugh:
> 
> I don't have many so I looked through the threads to find mine. If someone wanted I could put together like a "Hall of Records" thread with all the results from each event or something so they are all in one place.


 This sounds phenomenal to me. That's one vote from the shiprower.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Joabbuac said:


> According to the first post, me and Alpha are double teaming Cupcake.


That first post matchup list is totally editable so I put you and Cupcake down on the main card because it was the first one called out and agreed to. Then the champ wanted to go against her so I put them both there so she could choose and got rid of the other one, so you still need a matchup because it was yours. But thanks for trying. All these people still need matchups too, unless I missed a sure matchup on the first 3 pages (and I'm fine with being the odd number standby):

hixxy
ClydebankBlitz
Andrus
John8204
boatoar
Joabbuac
dudeabides


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

@dudeabides you want me to throw a thread like that together? Would just be going through the history of the PickEm thread and putting down the results of each in spoiler tags in a thread. Once something like that's together I can create separate spoiler tags for specific people competing.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

It would be cool to have a 'who fought who' list but it would be too much for someone to go through the events, wouldn't want to do that to you unless you're totally sure. A couple people tried it and were burned out pretty soon after. Thanks though, Clyde. :thumbsup:


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I come from running shit on rap sites all the time that involved a lot of that. You guys haven't even had over 100 match ups each really so it's not that much work. We'll see when I'm bored.

And I'm cool to face @John The Craptist, @ shiprower, @Joabie jabber , @DJ Sharkey.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

boatoar said:


> Hey guys, serious question. Has anyone ever made a spreadsheet of all the results or have those of you that put together your records just taken down your own? I was thinking of doing the same thing for fun, but if someone has already put in the time, it's a bit of a process going through each thread to find the results page, take down numbers and repeat x 50 fights for myself.
> 
> Just curious, cause I'm lazy.
> 
> Thanks.


It happened before your time and that person quit when they didn't get a title shot, or a fight was changed to a DQ or something like that, I was going to do everyone's records at the end of the year.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

John vs Andrus is added first match in the main card. Thanks guys. 

So we really just need one more unless somebody else signs up. Because we have hixxy, boatoar, Clyde and Joab needing matchups once we have one more pair off the other is obvious.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Can't really set that thread. Even starting on the first one, results were posted in a separate deleted thread. Unless the thread was only soft deleted and dude's still able to get them, I won't be able to know actual results. I guess I could just use the records which were posted in the next thread, but say Joe Soap and John Dough don't sign up for week 2, I'm now gonna be missing their records you know?

This is always the problem really. It's like on every website in the world people were all like "Formatting? Nah it's 2006 I don't need to worry about that for 9 years". Fk you @screennamessuck

I'll go through them a bit and see if I can see any patterns though.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Joabbuac said:


> According to the first post, me and Alpha are double teaming Cupcake.


Is....is that allowed? Because I'm down for anything that helps me win.



CupCake said:


> Alpha...you're mine


Oh the alpha dawg belongs to no one. The title is staying with me.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Actually never mind. I can get the results to all of the early events through the events after. I don't have the points earned for all of them but that's not as important. Got the first 4 events done as well as KOTN/FOTN and records. Will probably get another 6 done tonight to finish off the first page.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

*Breaths in and rubs temples*
@dudeabides, I loath that 6 years ago you reset the records. I've just went through all this shit before noticing that grrrrrrrrrrr.

I guess I can post these as the "Defunct Records" or something. Still, annoying shit. On the plus side you have been running the ship the exact same way for the past 6 years so it's pretty easy to follow it and not have to get my results from the next events and stuff.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

That wasn't me it was the former league running member and my buddy, Walker. Most of the people with the best records from the old league were banned was his main reason I think I remember.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

dudeabides said:


> That wasn't me it was the former league running member and my buddy, Walker. Most of the people with the best records from the old league were banned was his main reason I think I remember.


Yeah? His name doesn't really show up as running it back then. It goes from screenamesuck to you. Yeah I noticed all of those guys seem to have been banned. My guess is @Killz got modded that year :laugh:

But yeah, I've got everything pre-evil regime of dude so I'll get to work on the stuff since you joined.

Did @Shamrock-Ortiz ever join after the original one? Would suck if the reigning champ never got to defend his belt again.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

@Walker was definitely running it when I first started playing as a lifetime member like you man.

Proof is in the op of every cpl thread where he turned it over: http://www.mmaforum.com/championshi...-return-mmaf-championship-pick-em-league.html

And by the way... we have to get the matchups for tomorrow's CPL sorted. Only 3 choices for ya: hixxy, boatoar and Joab.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Me and Clyde are 1-1 this year, seems only fitting to have the trilogy on the last card of the year..


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

dudeabides said:


> @Walker was definitely running it when I first started playing as a lifetime member like you man.
> 
> Proof is in the op of every cpl thread where he turned it over: http://www.mmaforum.com/championshi...-return-mmaf-championship-pick-em-league.html
> 
> And by the way... we have to get the matchups for tomorrow's CPL sorted. Only 3 choices for ya: hixxy, boatoar and Joab.


So from my interpretation, Walker revived the CPL in that thread but it ended again almost instantly...

You took over and made this exhibition week.
http://www.mmaforum.com/championship-pick-em-league/71370-ufc-109-championship-pick-em.html

Then the incarnation which we currently follow started from this.
http://www.mmaforum.com/championship-pick-em-league/71533-ufc-110-championship-pick-em.html



hixxy said:


> Me and Clyde are 1-1 this year, seems only fitting to have the trilogy on the last card of the year..


The man who turned me from the champion to the rightful champion. Let's do it.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

dudeabides said:


> John vs Andrus is added first match in the main card. Thanks guys.
> 
> So we really just need one more unless somebody else signs up. Because we have hixxy, boatoar, Clyde and Joab needing matchups once we have one more pair off the other is obvious.


Ok... ill officially call out Hixxy then.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Sorry Joab, but hixxy and Clyde agreed to their rubber match you've got boatoar.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Alright... rubber match against boatoar it is then. 

Called them both out and they fight each other, scurrrrred.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> So from my interpretation, Walker revived the CPL in that thread but it ended again almost instantly...
> 
> You took over and made this exhibition week.
> http://www.mmaforum.com/championship-pick-em-league/71370-ufc-109-championship-pick-em.html
> ...


Wow, the difference from then to now in the amount of participants is insane. There were FULL cards back then. Makes sense though. UFC is growing more and more popular so people don't have to go to a forum to find fans anymore.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

AlphaDawg said:


> Wow, the difference from then to now in the amount of participants is insane. There were FULL cards back then. Makes sense though. UFC is growing more and more popular so people don't have to go to a forum to find fans anymore.


Seems like forums were bigger back then in general anyways. I like that it's a small enough group on this site tbh.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Seems like forums were bigger back then in general anyways. I like that it's a small enough group on this site tbh.


It definitely has its perks. I recognize everyone here since it's a small group, where as you just become a number on massive forums like Sherdog.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

I liked it better when there were more members into it, but it's less work after the event with smaller. So everything has ups and downs but it was worth it. 

But on this event, still waiting for picks from hixxy and boatoar, everybody else has sent theirs. There are about 2 hours left, and of course they could try to do it with less picks like the main event last week.


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

I'm about to make my picks. This card features a lot of live dogs, and I still am 50/50 on a lot of matchups. 

I also thought I was taking on Clyde, as we've never fought before and I had a little shit talk message before we got chummy after I asked if anyone had put together the records.

Haha, he became too helpful to keep trashing. Anyway, my man Joab is always a very good opponent, hard to beat him w sub 180 pts I'd think.

Clyde woulda been easier 

BUT I FIGHT THE BEST IN THE WORRRRLD. Heh. This card just looks great. I have so many fights where I know who I expect to win, but then I have my betting value pick and heart pick. It's a really tough process today.

I could go 10/13 or 5/13 and I wouldn't be shocked. I'll say 8/13 and you can call me Boatstradamus after.


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

Just finished making my picks. I'm all over the place. I flipflopped on 3 or 4. This is a crapshoot. Gooo exciting fights!


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Just making my picks now, poor Clyde, gonna be KO'ed for New Year...


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Watching on fight pass, and the first opponents are headed to the octagon here we go with afternoon UFC.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Bloody hell, early start??


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

*Results for UFC on FOX 17 Championship Pick 'em 
*​
The correct calls were:



> Ngannou KO 2
> Luque Sub 1
> Usman UD
> Alers/Miller NC
> ...


*The Matchups

Main Event*

*AlphaDawg (9-4) vs CupCake (8-14)
*

*And it is allll over !!! .. The winner ... and ... STILL... champion, of the CPL... AlphaDawg!!

AlphaDawg won 86 to 79! 

Here is your belt, ...
*










*
Main Card

John8204 (37-27-1) vs Andrus (16-16)
Fight won by Andrus 115 to 80! SOTN!

hixxy (53-31-3) vs ClydebankBlitz (9-11)
Fight won by hixxy 72 to 66! FOTN!

boatoar (35-15-1) vs Joabbuac (10-5)
Fight won by Joabbuac 116 to 85! KOTN!
*​
Thanks for playing everybody ... tough night, glad there wasn't room for one more. Joab had the highest score.

(The bold #'s are the points for each fighter correct)

Picks:

AlphaDawg


> C.B. Dollaway via TKO Rd 2 :thumbsdown:
> Junior Dos Santos via KO RD 1 :thumbsdown:
> Kamaru Usman via DEC *26*
> Rafael dos Anjos via UD *20*
> ...


CupCake


> Michael Johnson UD :thumbsdown:
> Junior Dos Santos TKO 2 :thumbsdown:
> Rafael dos Anjos	UD *21*
> Randa Markos UD :thumbsdown:
> ...


John8204


> 1. Usman UD *31*
> 2. Johnson UD :thumbsdown:
> 3. Kaufman UD :thumbsdown:
> 4. Dollaway TKO1 :thumbsdown:
> ...


Andrus


> Michael Johnson UD :thumbsdown:
> Donald Cerrone	KO 3rd :thumbsdown:
> Alistair Overeem KO 2nd *29*
> Myles Jury	UD :thumbsdown:
> ...


hixxy


> Danny Castillo vs. Nik Lentz - Lentz UD *28*
> Nate Diaz vs. Michael Johnson - Johnson UD :thumbsdown:
> Karolina Kowalkiewicz vs. Randa Markos - Markos UD :thumbsdown:
> Sarah Kaufman vs. Valentina Shevchenko - Kaufman UD :thumbsdown:
> ...


ClydebankBlitz


> Junior Dos Santos by KO/TKO Rd 2 :thumbsdown:
> Michael Johnson by Unanimous Decision :thumbsdown:
> CB Dollaway by Unanimous Decision :thumbsdown:
> Josh Samman by KO/TKO Round 2 :thumbsdown:
> ...


boatoar


> Michael Johnson UD :thumbsdown:
> C.B. Dollaway TKO 2 :thumbsdown:
> Francis Ngannou TKO 1 *26*
> Junior Dos Santos KO2 :thumbsdown:
> ...


Joabbuac


> C.B. Dollaway KO 1 :thumbsdown:
> Junior Dos Santos KO 1 :thumbsdown:
> Myles Jury UD :thumbsdown:
> Kamaru Usman UD *28*
> ...


That about does it, wraps 'er all up. If anybody knows or thinks I messed up any part of it send me a message please.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Nice start....


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

3-0 already very interesting to see what fights Andrus and I differed on. He took some huge risks

c'mon NC c'mon NC

NO CONTEST YES YES YES!


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Nearly picked Miller too, i would of been pretty pissed right now if i had.


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

Yeah, just a bit. Oh well, onto the next.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Interesting to point out the group is split on Castillo Lentz with 3 of us taking Castillo and 5 of us taking Lentz...however aside from the title fight the Castillo pickers are facing each other and the Lentz people are facing each other.

Also those picks are all over the place in confidence

1 - Hixxy - Lentz
6 - Alpha - Castillo
7 - Cupcake -Lentz
8 - Clyde - Lentz
10 - Andrus - Castillo
10 - Joab - Lentz
11 - Boatoar -Lentz
12 - John8204 - Castillo


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

John8204 said:


> Interesting to point out the group is split on Castillo Lentz with 3 of us taking Castillo and 5 of us taking Lentz...however aside from the title fight the Castillo pickers are facing each other and the Lentz people are facing each other.
> 
> Also those picks are all over the place in confidence
> 
> ...



Yeah, the bottom 4 are split, but i think we all agree that this fight could go either way.


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

This is a very interesting fight. I may have placed Samman too high for his home return fight. Barncat looks legit on the ground for sure. Could see a second round sub.


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

There she blows. Well picked Joab. Regardless of it being your bottom pick, nicely done.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Big win for me... even though i had him low on the order, Would've had him higher, but he has fought less than 2 mins in 5 years.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Welp, it was a good run. My week long reign of terror is over. Rejoice while you can.


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

I had Valentina here and changed my mind last minute. UFC Debut jitters and all that. SD wouldn't shock me. It'll be close.

Kaufman is from BC, let's go local!


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

boatoar said:


> I had Valentina here and changed my mind last minute. UFC Debut jitters and all that. SD wouldn't shock me. It'll be close.
> 
> Kaufman is from BC, let's go local!


Heard she has a few wins over Jedrzejczyk in muay thai...


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

Yep, heard that too. She's quite a bit bigger at this point obviously, and so far looks far superior to Sarah. Let's see if she can keep this up.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Looking pretty good to me, beating Kaufman in the only place Kaufman can win. I know i get some points on you if Sarah wins... but i would rather see a new contender emerge at BW anyway.


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

Blah, another example of why I normally stick with my gut. 

The good news is we have some talented new blood in this division. 

Val got this.

*edit, I see you have the same thoughts. Hehe. Good man.*


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Good win, beating Sarah Kaufman on 1 weeks notice is impressive. If Ronda took a fight at 1 weeks notice it would have to be a 185lb catchweight.


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

^^ Lol.

ANDDD BOOOOOM - PARLAY BUSTER OF THE NIGHT, MR. NATE MARQUARDT. Haha, thought he may be done, but I've just never really been sold on CB. Not sure why I don't like him, just has a face I want to punch.

The Great did it for me. CB was second highest fave of night at -400 to MJ's -475.

Was just thinking how I had Kevin Lee lose as my top pick versus Johnny and right before this fight started had a gut feeling CB could lose (50/50 not 20/80 like odds suggested) if he didn't win in 30 seconds. 

Nice. Took the fight to be finished after that first at +162. Winning!


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

I like both these guys. Disappointed Do Bronx missed weight by so much and then looked to blame it on the scale. It did seem to be a bit off (1.5 lb underwear for someone lol, can't remember who) but 150.5? No good, Charlie.

In any case, his subs can be crazy, but he is a bit chinny. 

Small value play on Charles by finish (the site I'm on didn't allow for sub specifically or I'd grab that). +300.

Fully expect a Jury win though.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Nice bet boatoar I remembered you telling me about that before the show when CB got nailed.

Andrus was the only one to pick Marquardt and Valentina in this game, he's never afraid to pick some ballsy underdogs.


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

lol free money ! thanks do bronx. Everyone but 1 had jury ud. Hehe safe pickers we are. 

Grats to the one victor and of course my betting acct.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

boatoar said:


> Anyway, my man Joab is always a very good opponent, hard to beat him w sub 180 pts I'd think.


You could beat me with sub 60 points tonight :laugh:


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

But we have a lot of same ud picks? lol Diaz and Cerrone will decide it. I want them both to win, but went against them haha.


* nm, you didn't take cowboy. It was Karolina and Diaz.* 

Well, Karo looks decent early on the feet as expected. Awaiting the vaunted wrestling of my girl Markos. Karolina more my style of fighter, but I support all Zahabi fighters haha.


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

Hilarious card where I'll go 4 or 5/13 but win on a ton of live bets.

Karolina was +220 in that third and I thought she was winning. Easy bet. watch her lose an sd.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

This will decide it then... i think. Gotta admit, kinda scared me when i saw MJ so high on your list.


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

WARRRR DIAZ. What a sick fight.


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

Yeah, congrats man. I played it safe with the faves here, but lit them dogs up for real $. 

on a 50/50 like this sometimes i just play safe.

Glad you won that. One of my worst ever performances here, but so worth it.

Got a Nate/Reem/Cowboy lottery parlay for a tenner going too.

Worth $500 if i don't cash it out after that nate vic. He was +400 prefight. They should offer me $50 to cashout. Well 5% tax for *****ing out of parlay. $45 then.

*edit i hope this doesn't somehow jinx Diaz clear win*


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Hands up if you're the only mother ****er who picked Diaz. *raises hand*


^^

Yeah, had some money on this... CB Dollaway lost me a lot of money tonight, but i can break even if JDS and Cerrone win.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

What did he say about McGregor, anybody a lip reader?


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

dudeabides said:


> What did he say about McGregor, anybody a lip reader?


 "Hey ****er, McGregor ****er, you took everything i worked for mother****er, fight me mother ****er, ill fight your ****ing ass, dont fight those other ****ers, **** all those ****ers fight me you mother ****er."

Word for word.


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

^^LOL

Yup. that's it. 

I pussied and cashed out my parlay. $10 for $48 after that Diaz win. If Overeem and Cerrone both win I may be disappointed as that'd mean throwing away $400 extra.

Welp, took reem rd 1 and cerrone hedge for another $10. Pays $200. 

Of course JDS should starch him, but I just have a feeling Reem could do this.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

dudeabides said:


> What did he say about McGregor, anybody a lip reader?


"**** you conor mcgregor you mother ****er. You're taking all the shit i've worked my entire life for. Fight me, I'm the real money fight. **** these two dudes in the main event. You already punked them out at the press conference, You beat those ****ers already. I'm the fight you want bitch"

Paraphrasing obviously but that's pretty much it. Think there was a lot more swear though haha

EDIT: Beat me to it.


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

Well that was outstanding but I'm so angry at myself for cashing out that parlay early. Throwin away tons of profits and going 3/13 on night on here haha.

Cerrone is a lock now.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

This card is hilarious.


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

Well golly.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

The results are on pg. 6 didn't take too long tonight for some reason.

cliff notes: winners were AlphaDawg, Andrus, hixxy and Joabbuac.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I haven't watched the event yet. Just sitting down to watch it now (why don't I watch live the ONE time it's on early for me? ).....but how on earth did I score SIXTY SIX? What the fk happens at this event? lmao. Excited as hell now. To think Cerrone could be champ, Nate could destroy Michael. Seeing those scores opens the possibilities.


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

I knew I woulda beat you Clyde the Glide!

haha, by far my worst card of all time on here, but a decent one gambling live.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

They just did a pg version of Diaz's "I want McGregor but I'm not begging" speech on Fs1. Oops shoulda put that in spoilers for Clyde. 'RDA lost the press conference' ha .


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Nah I wouldn't have been checking the thread again until I watched. Just watched the main card now. Cracking performance from Nate. Even though he looked great, I don't think he looks different. Against RDA he landed big punches everytime he threw. Checking the kick was a good sign but he wasn't checking it 100%. Still, fk that noise, awesome to see.

I knew I should have picked Overeem. That'd have been my "ace in the hole" but I chickened out. No Mercy banned me from the site last year because I said Overeem was a more technical striker than Mark Hunt (no seriously thats why I got banned). Can't say ut wasnt sweet to see it finish this way .

Disappointed in the main event. Stopped a bit early imo but how can you complain when someone is hurt THAT bad in that short amount of time? A shame for Cerrone though. Conor has his work cut out for him.

LMAO the second lightweight of the night just called out Conor. Hilarious.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Watching the prelims now. Cole Miller is such a pus.sy. Dan Henderson was RAGING when he got stopped.......despite the fact his eyeball was literally slit open. Cole Miller doesn't even want the time to see if it's gonna get better? If you take the time, it doesnt get better, fine, look after yourself. But why pass up that time?


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Let's face it...a lot of us did Shite on this one lol. I changed my picks last minute too so kicking myself as I originally had Oliveira and another winner.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

I would have smoked most of youseeee


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

YES! Now that I've beaten John, the long-time top dawg of this organisation, Im coming for that belt.

And the post fight Diaz:






"Unfortunately, you can't talk like that on FOX." C'mon, Joe.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Since i got the lowest high score ever, and on a 4 fight winning streak over some of the best in the game.... i want that title shot.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice way to end the year with a win.

Finished 2015 with a record of 10-2-1.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

I really don't want to know my score this year...my overall record is dire enough.


----------

